# What type silicone/resin you using?



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

advantages and disadvantages.

I have used smooth on in the past to satisfactory, although I thought the finish on the resin cars could have been a tad snoother.

I just bought Alumilite, cuz we got a new Hobby Lobby in town and I found the 40% off coupon. Seems like the silicone in that set is a one time one shot deal.

I was going to try some alum. resin in my old smooth on molds? Should work, right??

Any comparisons or tips would be appreciated.


----------



## alfaslot1 (May 27, 2005)

*resins*

I use vagabond model-cast 36xxx slow ,it has twice the cure time as alumilite,I really dont see a use for alumilite's resins ultra fast cure time.I use alumalite's quick set silicon for the outer mold and alumilite's high stregth for the inside mold...greg


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

In use micromark.com Silicone mold & Casting resin.


Neal:dude:


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

What about the polyurethane some people are using? Brand?

Marty


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

I use Smmoth-on OOMA 25 silicone, Smooth-on Smooth Cast 300 and MicroMarks 300CR . I use to lean towards the MicroMark due to the nice bottles it comes in. But latley I switched to Smooth Cast 300Q for its very fast demold time. I use it for my modeling.

Roger Corrie


----------

